

Bookkeeper: A double-entry bookkeeping system for Django  - saurabh
https://github.com/SwingTix/bookkeeper

======
rahimnathwani
This looks cool. One question: how do you deal with split transactions? The
comments in models.py suggest that they are supported. However, the signature
of the debit and credit methods in AccountBase only have space for one account
on the other side of the transaction, e.g.:

def debit(self, amount, credit_account, description, debit_memo="",
credit_memo="", datetime=None):

Are you planning to implement it later, or did I miss it in my quick reading
of the code?

------
pbrook
When I last looked up double-entry bookkeeping for Django for some projects I
was working on, I came across Oscar and specifically
[https://github.com/tangentlabs/django-oscar-
accounts](https://github.com/tangentlabs/django-oscar-accounts) . Have you
seen that project? Any sense of how yours compares?

~~~
rahimnathwani
django-oscar-accounts includes a web UI (I assume from the screenhots when I
clicked your link).

bookkeeper has an empty views.py, and seems to be using django mostly for the
ORM.

I'm curious to know what other people are using for this type of
functionality. Does anyone reading this link their app directly to an
accounting package, and post transactions in real-time using that API?

------
NicoJuicy
This actually looks neat

